# altima engine



## buries (Mar 23, 2005)

inside engine parts for a 2000 altima that will give more hosepower i need every body help on this on what works and is compatable with it ,KA24de


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

buries said:


> inside engine parts for a 2000 altima that will give more hosepower i need every body help on this on what works and is compatable with it ,KA24de


aftermarket internals for this thing are kind of expensive. there are several sites out there that sell parts for your KA24DE engine. try a search on google using the word "ka24de" i beleive theres a website called ka24departs or something like that.


----------



## buries (Mar 23, 2005)

but most say there for the 240sx will they work


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

buries said:


> but most say there for the 240sx will they work


the 240sx engine will not work in an altima.


----------



## tcratboy321 (Apr 11, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> the 240sx engine will not work in an altima.


yes it will the internals at least...they are the same engine, just have rwd...most of the internals will work as long as they are for the ka24de motor...i went to streetracerparts.com


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

tcratboy321 said:


> yes it will the internals at least...they are the same engine, just have rwd...most of the internals will work as long as they are for the ka24de motor...i went to streetracerparts.com


the engine itself will not work. even though the internals may be close, the external engine itself is not. the mount spots for the motor mounts are different and the intake manifold is setup for rwd and so is the distributor. in fact, where the dis is mounted for the rwd is completely different than the fwd motor.


----------



## SerDaRat93 (Apr 25, 2005)

*enough bickering*

you both have an oppion one says it will work the other says not. well who knows the answer? also what would be some good mods or bolt on apps fro the 2000 altima gle...


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

SerDaRat93 said:


> you both have an oppion one says it will work the other says not. well who knows the answer? also what would be some good mods or bolt on apps fro the 2000 altima gle...


well... im not a mod because im a dumbass.  
good mods for your gle are the same for every other trim - header, intake, a good flowing catback and maybe an underdrive pulley. the stock ignition is adequate for most of your needs and if you want to, you can go nitrous as well.


----------



## buries (Mar 23, 2005)

i have an auto tho so nitrous ok if so what kind wet or dry
intake i have and eccel 8.0 spark wire plugs with good plugs
header i want a hotshot because better acceleration low end i belive
will 1st gen cat back work if not where can i get one
and pulleys are a def yes 
I really respect your input so give me ur best bet thanks


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

buries said:


> i have an auto tho so nitrous ok if so what kind wet or dry
> intake i have and eccel 8.0 spark wire plugs with good plugs
> header i want a hotshot because better acceleration low end i belive
> will 1st gen cat back work if not where can i get one
> ...


wet would be the safest and it would actually work quite well with an auto like yours. nitrous express has a kit that has everything you will need for a small safe shot but zex has probably the most user-friendly kit. hotshot makes a nice header for an altima, its the same one i have and i believe the 4-2-1 is the only design available thru hotshot anymore. www.sportcompactonly.com will pretty much have everything youre looking for.


----------

